# Alfex Raf...



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

howdy

another one from the bootsale, alfex (swiss made) qtz.










the PUW 7 jewel movement.










i don't know why i like this one as i dont usualy like pics on dials









couldn't leave it though for a quid









regards, john.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Royal Artillery







.


----------



## mattjg01 (Jul 3, 2006)

Very unusual and for a quid you can't go wrong.

How's it running?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I've seen a few of those with various military insignia dials.

being an ex "brylcream boy" I quite like your Jonn


----------

